# New business venture



## richardcartieruk (Mar 30, 2011)

Good day to all.

I dont know if there is anyone on here that has set up a boat chartering operation in the Caribbean? I have been in the travel business for over 25 years and now looking for a charge of direction but will use my tour operators contacts to develop my new business venture.

I was looking at buying a 'Voyage CD 45' as this seems to be the best out there for day charters. Does anyone have any experiance in doing this? It would be great to hear from you.

Cheers

Richard


----------

